# Keeping Raw Shrimp Fresh?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

I have heard or shrimp not lasting long? How long does it last in a frige? shuld i frrez it and feed it frozen? What are the dos and donts to this subject?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

freeze it then either get it out the night before and thaw it or run it under cool water untill it is completely thawed it usually takes only a few mins just dont feed it to them frozen


----------



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

By getting it out do u mean in to the frige? does it stay good for a long time in the freezer?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

mine does i freeze it and its good for months and by months i mean 9 months is how long it was frozen b4 it was all eaten up. and when i say get it out i mean the night b4 when you go to bed get out a couple put it in a container or something and stick it in the fridge and when you wake up and its good to go


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, I have had shrimp in my freezer for months and never had a problem. I usually take some out and put it on a plate to thaw, takes a half hour or so. Rinse in cold water if your in a hurry.


----------

